

Get that job at Google (2008) - victorhn
http://steve-yegge.blogspot.mx/2008/03/get-that-job-at-google.html

======
ansimionescu
Yay, my all-time favorite employability-related article. Here's some more
useful stuff for who's interested:

* Steve Yegge - Five essential phone screen questions [1]

* The Google Resume (might look iffy but has really strong advice) [2]

* Four Steps to Google, Without a Degree [3]

[1] [https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/five-essential-
pho...](https://sites.google.com/site/steveyegge2/five-essential-phone-screen-
questions)

[2] [http://www.thegoogleresume.com](http://www.thegoogleresume.com)

[3] [https://medium.com/this-happened-to-
me/8f381aa6bd5e](https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/8f381aa6bd5e)

